# Pet Stores No Longer Allowed to Rent Space in Westcor Malls



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

My hats off to this company. This is a great.

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/new...owed-to-rent-space-in-westcor-malls-12-9-2011

PHOENIX - A big change is happening at pet stores inside many major shopping malls across the valley -- and it's giving thousands of animals in our state -- a second chance at life.

One of the biggest shopping mall owners in the country and here in Arizona will no longer be allowing the sale of animals in their malls. When the leases come up for the pet stores, they are replacing them with pet adoption centers.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I wonder if that includes all pets? Where would one go to get goldfish or hamsters? And I have bought birds at pet stores. In fact I have not been in a pet store in a long time that had puppies, but some have had kittens real cheap. Theylooked like someone had brought in a litter.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

The pet store where I buy my dog food has birds, rodents and fish, but no dogs and the cats are shelter ones. The breed resue groups occasionally have an event there.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I noticed that the pet store in our mall in MA is no longer there. I wonder if our mall did the same thing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The shame around here is that we've lost so many independents that used to carry GOOD quality birds and reptiles. Now the only option (unless you can find a breeder, or for reptiles want to do mail order) is Petsmart or Petco. I wouldn't buy a bird from either of those places if my life depended on it. It amazes me that they don't sell cats and dogs, (which I agree they shouldn't do) but have no problem selling very expensive, MUCH more intelligent, MUCH longer lived birds that need much more specialized care.

Dogs and cats end up in shelters, birds end up passed from pillar to post, surrendered, or just plain dead because they aren't properly cared for.

Our parrotlet is currently being boarded to protect her from the fumes of the polyurethane while they refinish the floors. They asked how old she was, and were amazed when I told them she was 7. Why should they be amazed? Even these little parrots should live to at least 20 with proper care. But the fact is, very few DO get proper care.

It's great that they are getting pet stores out of malls... they don't belong there. But the big box stores should also look at what a crummy job they do with their other animals too. (they do no better with fish, BTW)

Sorry, rant over. (though I'm sure Linda would agree with me.:biggrin1: Now back to our dog discussion!)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't parrots live to be about 70-80? A couple in the same ski club as us had a beautiful macaw. They had a special section in their wills about who would get him. He was a very cool bird. He was over 20 when we met him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Don't parrots live to be about 70-80? A couple in the same ski club as us had a beautiful macaw. They had a special section in their wills about who would get him. He was a very cool bird. He was over 20 when we met him.


Many of the big parrots do. The smaller ones like cockatiels and parrotlets are not as long lived, though still longer lived than dogs and cats if they are properly cared for. Parrotlets like ours live about 20 years.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is so great. I hope others will follow suit!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

18 years ago, I had a cockatiel. I had to go on a business trip and left it with my neice. It was about 3 at the time. When I went to get him, he would not look at me and started squawking at me. He had fell in love with my neice. Charley is still alive.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I was offered a full size parrott a number of years ago. I'd always thought I'd want a parrot or Macaw. The lady who had him had terminal cancer and was looking for a permanent home. Fortunately I looked up about them and figured the bird would probably out live me. No bird.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> 18 years ago, I had a cockatiel. I had to go on a business trip and left it with my neice. It was about 3 at the time. When I went to get him, he would not look at me and started squawking at me. He had fell in love with my neice. Charley is still alive.


They are funny animals, and much more a "wild" animal than our very domesticated dogs. They certainly DO decide who they want to be with. Sunny loves me, my husband and (thankfully) my younger son, to whom she actually belongs. For some reason, she HATES my older son.

I'm so glad to hear that Charley is alive and doing well at that age. Your niece should be very proud of the care she has given him!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I was offered a full size parrott a number of years ago. I'd always thought I'd want a parrot or Macaw. The lady who had him had terminal cancer and was looking for a permanent home. Fortunately I looked up about them and figured the bird would probably out live me. No bird.


They're also AWFULLY noisy and messy. And, quite frankly, I'm afraid of those beaks on the big parrots. Sunny can bite hard if she's in a bad mood, but she's so tiny, she can't take your finger off! And she's not nearly as noisy either. She's not even as noisy as a cockatiel... more like a parakeet.

But you're right, the biggest reason we said yes to my son getting her, and would NOT have agreed to a big parrot is that you never know where kids are going to end up in their adult lives. WE were willing to make a 20 year commitment in the event that our son couldn't keep her as an adult. We were NOT willing to take on a 60-70 year commitment!


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

My nephew has a big Macaw bird and that thing is NASTY. It doesn't like anyone and yes it is very messy. A bird that size with that attitude is a finger waiting to be lost for sure.


----------

